

Millionaire's Math - mcollinsblog
http://foreverjobless.com/ev-millionaires-math/

======
suyash
Learn more about Expected Value (EV):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expected_value](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expected_value)

------
cunninghamd
I used to use a similar method to remove risk from projects. I'd take my
hourly estimate, multiple by the percentage I felt I was right, and come up
with a total.

------
sanchitg94
love this article

